# Newzik + Dorico?



## latinbass (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi, does anyone here use Newzik with Dorico? Do they work wonderfully together? Any red flags?

I already own Dorico (iPad and Mac), and watching the video for the latest release (wow, lots of features I can use!), I noticed that they're recommending Newzik. I have a lot of music that has been scanned to pdf, for many different instruments across musical genres and purposes (scores, practice exercises, song books, real books, instructional books, etc), so I'm looking to get organized. It looks like Newzik uses tags. Are these adequate? I don't see the ability to add folders, but I think that I would need to create a setlist or a shared project. What has your experience/workflow been with Newzik, or is a different application maybe more appropriate? Mainly I need organization, and the ability to take notes on parts or in books. I'm learning composition and arranging, so the sharing feature seems useful as well.

I ask bc I'm seeing promos for a lifetime upgrade to Newzik Pro in the iPad app, so wondering if it's a good solution. I waste a lot of time evaluating gear/software and watching youtube reviews (this can go on for weeks, months, etc), so I'm trying to see if there's some 'best practices' or 'best app' for this and be done with it so I can get back to the music thing.

Thanks for any thoughts on this,
Rich

edit: request to move thread. @todo10 should this be moved to "StaffPad & Other Pen Entry Notation Devices"?


----------



## latinbass (Nov 19, 2022)

Sorry if I should have posted this question in pencil devices area instead.

I may be answering my own question here. This often happens... I get exasperated searching so I ask... then I find it shortly after that. If only I would learn and wait just a bit longer. Anyway, some more searching yielded a few pages of interest, which I share here for others who may have the same question:









The best iPad score reader for most people - Scoring Notes


We spent time with each of the leading iPad score reader apps — forScore, Newzik, nkoda, Blackbinder, and Piascore — to assess the current state of the category, and to help musicians decide which of the excellent options best suits their needs.




www.scoringnotes.com





From this, it seems that forScore may be better for me. I like that you can add more metadata to your pdfs, including genre, and a rating!

I'm not sure that this is exclusive to forScore or not, but indexing real books nearly seals the deal for me:









Indexing Real Books On iPad | Alec Katz Music


If you use iPad to read music and looking for a good way to handle you music books collection there are a bunch of very useful apps for it. Here is the simple way to index your Real Books withing…




aleckatzmusic.com





I'm still interested if anyone has thoughts on Newzik vs forScore.


----------



## PhilA (Nov 20, 2022)

I looked at NewZik fleetingly. I’ve been using ForScore for a long time and am extremely happy with it. Obviously it’s Mac only so you need to factor that into your future 😁


----------

